
OpenAI’s GPT-2: The Model, the Hype, and the Controversy - Trisell
https://medium.com/@lowe.ryan.t/openais-gpt-2-the-model-the-hype-and-the-controversy-1109f4bfd5e8
======
PaulHoule
Yeah, GPT-2 writes better than the average writer on Medium.

